# Clexane / Steroids / Intralipids



## Swinz (Jul 31, 2006)

My consultant has said he'd like to treat me with these drugs for a future cycle .... the only bloods I've had done are TSH and T4, FBC, U&E's.  Are these drugs suitable to be prescribed without additional bloods?  Thanks x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

The only thing I might want done is a clotting screen for the clexane.


----------



## Swinz (Jul 31, 2006)

Fantastic! Thank you x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh and a check for diabetes for the steroids.

If I think of anything else I'll let you know.


----------

